

How to prepare for interviews? - sidchilling

Hi,<p>I am a developer in India and have been working with mainly Python in the backend - though I also work on the front-end. I have also developed complete production-level apps as a freelancer. I also have some very basic work on my Github.<p>I am trying for a job in the US. I've had 2 interviews but it didn't work out though according to me, one of them went really well. I think I am not prepared enough for interviews. My question is - How do I prepare for interviews before I start trying again?
======
anigbrowl
It's hard to tell without knowing more about your interview experience. In
general, Americans are a bit less formal about interviews, especially at small
firms; they see the interview as an opportunity to gauge your personality and
see what you will be like to work with. It's good to show curiosity about your
potential employer, and interview them as well, rather than being a passive
subject for the interviewer to investigate. It's more important to demonstrate
a healthy thought process than to necessarily have the right answers; never be
afraid to say that you don't know something, but always be ready to describe
how you'd rectify that problem if you had to solve a problem in a hurry.

